# buying a second hand car



## JAH123 (Aug 30, 2014)

After 10 years of not having a car (taxis are really cheap in Nicaragua  ) it is time to own one again.

Not wanting to spend much, around 5,000 euro it will be a second hand one which raises a of of questions like:

1 In Holland a second hand car comes with a certificate proving it mileage. Is there something similar in Spain? If so what is it called and can it be trusted?

2 If buying from a private person, what paper does the seller have to show to prove it is really his?

3 Any thoughts on where to insure my car at low rates, third party damage only?

4 Common pitfalls?


Any input will be appreciated.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Look at this thread ..............
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/810962-cheap-motor.html


----------



## JAH123 (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks, but it doesn't really answer any of my questions.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

JAH123 said:


> After 10 years of not having a car (taxis are really cheap in Nicaragua  ) it is time to own one again.
> 
> Not wanting to spend much, around 5,000 euro it will be a second hand one which raises a of of questions like:
> 
> ...


1) Service histories should show this or the ITV will show recorded mileage
2)The the legal documents show who is the legal owner. If it's not in the correct name, walk away
3) many people swear by Linea Directa but there are loads of good, Spanish insurance companies. Just remember that it's the car that's insured and not the driver.

Using a gestor will help sort out whether there are debts outstanding on the car. You can do it yourself but I would always recommend a gestor.


----------



## JAH123 (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks,


----------

